# Change your way of thinking



## Funksoulbrotherno2 (Mar 23, 2005)

Hi,

I've not visited this forum for some time after being a fairly regular visitor from onset of DP in March 2005. I am by no means completely recovered but I certainly have improved hugely in the last couple of years in how I deal with this disorder.

To improve your dealings with this condition one can do many things in terms of lifestyle, diet, forgoing alcohol and drugs but undoubtedly the *most effective thing *(and unfortunately the most difficult!) is to retrain your brain by thinking and interpreting thoughts differently.

My experience is that the vast majority of dp problems are caused by over analysis of split second moments (eg I'm going mad, I'm losing contact with reality etc, you then enter a vicious circle which then becomes hardly to leave each time the process is repeated.

To aid changing your thinking I would strongly recommend reading solicited material on what DP actually is (and also as importantly ISNT) and then using a few Cognitive Behavioural Therapy techniques to get things going. If you are disciplined and trust that even small steps forward are ones in the right direction, you WILL see improvement.

Good luck and be strong.


----------



## babybowrain (Aug 24, 2010)

I read this one book with a cognitive therapy trick you can do yourself where everytime you think an abnormal thought such as "life always sucks" you give yourself a positive reinforcement like "my life has had good moments" and then say stop it! to yourself. But the order seems kind of strange for me. It helped some of my thoughts but not all..


----------



## DPNOrway (Apr 29, 2010)

what book was that?


----------



## babybowrain (Aug 24, 2010)

I can't remember the name unfortunately but if I'm in the school library again anytime soon I'll check it out. The name may have started with "there is hope there is help for your nerves" or something like that.


----------

